# A Question for anyone and everyone here.



## Studio E (Jun 7, 2016)

I have made mention in previous years, of a screenwriting competition that I get involved with in the summer. It is called "Pens to Lens". It is a local screenwriting competition for children K-12 of the Champaig/Urbana (Illinois) school district. The program was created outside of the district by an incredible group of very dedicated local film makers calling themselves The Champaign Movie Makers. It works like this:

The teachers are given a curriculum to circulate to the kids. The kids write their original screenplays. It can be (and often is) anything. Once they are written, they are submitted to the Champaign Movie Makers (CMM) for review. The members of CMM then choose which screenplays to make into short films for a local gala event to be held in later summer. At the gala, the kids walk the red carpet, see movie posters designed for their film, and then see their imagination come to life on the big screen. I think last year had 22 films, 19 the year prior, and maybe a dozen the first year. Last year we sold out The Virginia theater which seats like 1100 people for two separate shows. It was an amazing turnout. Some of the films have been really good. Some are more average. The bottom line is, they are $0 budget but people give huge amounts of their personal time and resources to make this happen.

I have contributed to this for three years now. I think I did one film the first year, 5 the next and then 6 last year. It almost killed me by the time I finished. I have to take a step back this year. It was just too much, but also great experience and much fun knowing how I was helping. This year I have already been asked by at least two or three directors who I have had to turn down. I have chosen two films so far and that will probably be the extent of it this year for me.

Finally, after all the hot air (thanks for sticking with me this far), would anyone here be interested in helping this year? I know that there are often some very talented people (more than myself) who are just looking for video material to stretch their legs on. This is a great opportunity for you to work on a film. To be clear, no one makes money on these films. Not the directors, actors, cinematographers, sound mixers, or composers. It's all for the sake of making art and getting kids engaged in the creative process. 

Anyone interested? Here are a few films I've done over the past couple years so you can see what the better productions look like. Like I said, they range a lot on production values, but everyone is giving 110% of their effort.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 8, 2016)

I would contact Dr. Carla Scarletti who put Champaign on the map with Smybolic Sound.
A community of Foley Artists, sound sculptors and musicians.
One of the most underrated towns in the Midwest.


----------



## Studio E (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Chimuelo. It is an amazing town. I'd say that 80% of the CMM group is comprised of U of I grads. They are a very passionate and dedicated crowd.


----------



## Studio E (Jun 9, 2016)

I've gotten one person connected with a director. I know there are still others who haven't settled on a composer yet. Please let me know if you are interested. It's a good opportunity to try out your skills to a picture, work with a real director, and experience the give and take it takes to complete a project. Consider this a bump as well


----------



## bbunker (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, Eric! Looks like a great project for kids to be involved in, and I'd love to help out. Feel free to PM me about it when you have a chance.


----------



## thov72 (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, Eric. I watched the movies with my wife and we had a good laugh. Great stuff.
You have set the bars very high though....your music is fantastic! I´ve seen a lot of TV films with music not half as good as this. Which makes me think.... I´m completely unworthy ...  .....

I sadly have to postpone my contribution to next year since I hopefully will be moving from Germany to Arkansas in the next months to work as a teacher.....since I´m applying for English Language Arts I could mention in a job interview that I have a fantastic idea for 8th graders    just kidding...

So .... please post this again next year and hopefully you´ll find enough people on here. Looks like a great opportunity for some people in this forum.
Thank you very much for posting!!!!


----------



## Studio E (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey thov72, thanks for the props! There are many here that constantly make me feel completely unworthy of work myself. I know the feeling. That said, it would be great if some of them had the time to donate. It's an amazing program. I still quietly hope that Rctec will pop up and say "Sure, I'll do one or two", lol. It wouldn't benefit me at all but some young director would fall over when contacted by him  . 

Anyway, I hope your move goes well and I hope you find what you are looking for in the USA. It seems to be touch and go as far as how teachers are treated, depending largely on which state you are in. 

I will certainly bring attention to this again assuming all things stay the same. Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## thov72 (Jun 9, 2016)

Rctec has a big staff....one of them could do the next blockbuster and he´ll do some pens to lens shorts


----------



## Studio E (Jun 22, 2016)

I just had another director, who I've worked for on a few different occasions, inquire about a composer. She has been nothing less than wonderful to work for if anyone is interested. Please read the opening of this post for more details.


----------



## Thor (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Eric, I'm interested! What is the timeline on the project?


----------



## Studio E (Jun 25, 2016)

I think the deadlines are right in the middle of July, so just a few weeks away. I have a director I've worked with before in need right now. She thinks she'll have a rough edit in a few days and is looking for a score in the style of Animaniacs, which as a composer, I would personally love to try. Most of the films are 5 -10 minutes in length. Thor, or anyone else interested, please contact me right away via PM.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jan 31, 2019)

Studio E said:


> I have made mention in previous years, of a screenwriting competition that I get involved with in the summer. It is called "Pens to Lens". It is a local screenwriting competition for children K-12 of the Champaig/Urbana (Illinois) school district. The program was created outside of the district by an incredible group of very dedicated local film makers calling themselves The Champaign Movie Makers. It works like this:
> 
> The teachers are given a curriculum to circulate to the kids. The kids write their original screenplays. It can be (and often is) anything. Once they are written, they are submitted to the Champaign Movie Makers (CMM) for review. The members of CMM then choose which screenplays to make into short films for a local gala event to be held in later summer. At the gala, the kids walk the red carpet, see movie posters designed for their film, and then see their imagination come to life on the big screen. I think last year had 22 films, 19 the year prior, and maybe a dozen the first year. Last year we sold out The Virginia theater which seats like 1100 people for two separate shows. It was an amazing turnout. Some of the films have been really good. Some are more average. The bottom line is, they are $0 budget but people give huge amounts of their personal time and resources to make this happen.
> 
> ...




I just watched the videos you posted. I have to say that the last one really got to me emotionally, and your score was a huge part of that. You did an amazing job and captured the mood of the video perfectly. My wife was in the next room and heard my sniffles, so she came in to see what was wrong with me! What a great service the CMM volunteers are doing...


----------



## Studio E (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey @ReelToLogic, thanks so much for the kind words. I listen to it now and hear all kinds of things I would have liked to have done differently or better, but I did receive a lot of positive feedback about the score being heart-wrenching, lol. The program is an amazing one and I feel very lucky to be a part of it.


----------



## anggawbsn (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi, Eric. I love your composing style. Really simple but powerfull instrumentation, if I'm allowed to know what tools or vst do you use to composing those films?
Thanks


----------

